# The Rattie Love Rescue babies!



## Kimmiekins

We got a mom, dad and litter in to our rescue last week. 5 are already reserved (2 more might be soon!) for adoption.  They are just over 2.5 weeks old. I thought I'd post some photos and videos for you guys to coo over.  They are so cute... They're eating foods now, running around the cage, driving the mama (who is probably pregnant again, sigh!) crazy... :lol: 

Boys

*Charlie Brown*
Male Beige Hooded
























Video

*Snoopy*
Male Fawn Hooded
























Video, Video, Video

*Linus*
Male Beige Hooded
























Video, Video, Video

*Pig Pen*
Male Beige Berkshire
























Video

Girls

*Lucy*
Female Fawn Berkshire
























Video, Video

*Sally*
Female Fawn Hooded
























Video, Video, Video

*Peppermint Patty*
Female Beige Berkshire
























Video, Video

*Marcie*
Female Beige Berkshire
























Video, Video


----------



## Night

Sally's miiiiine!


----------



## fallinstar

aww so cute


----------



## IceLore

The picture of PP's belly melts my heart. *is ded of cute* Little baby rattie lips are the cutest things on the planet.


----------



## Poppyseed

AWW! I saw those on Goosemoose and soo fell in love with all those boys! Luckily they seem to be reserved before GGMR syndrome kicked in full gear. I have three boys and one needs lots of care cause he's got chronic respitory problems so I don't need babies right now.

Still though they are so cute! I don't think they will have any problems getting homes.


----------



## hwt2752002

Lucy is soo cute!

Does she still need a home?


----------



## RatFan

Back off charlie & snoopy are MINE! lmao
those babies are so cute & stunning


----------



## Strike2

Just too adoroable.


----------



## yonksgirl

That is fine ladies, but Peppermint and Lucy are mine LOL! They are so cute!


----------



## Kimmiekins

LOL. Actually, all 4 boys are taken - going to the same home. YAY! Night has Sally. Peppermint Patty and Marcie are being inquired about (just waiting for the adoption form to reserve them). Only Lucy is left!


----------



## DonnaK

Kimmiekins said:


> LOL. Actually, all 4 boys are taken - going to the same home. YAY! Night has Sally. Peppermint Patty and Marcie are being inquired about (just waiting for the adoption form to reserve them). Only Lucy is left!


I was just going to say... you'll have no trouble adopting those rats out!


----------



## Kimmiekins

You're not kidding! They are all on hold (for reference checks) or reserved. Wow!

But there's 99.9% chance mama is pregnant again... SIGH.


----------



## cupids_cuties

pig ben is my fav
they are all so adorable tho!


----------



## Nazarath

*awww *melts* you lucky brat, getting your hunnies homes so quick. I live next to know where and have the normal "I'll call you" and no call lol. It's ok though . I don't mine the little cuties.... Maybe I should updat pics of them? ok i'm off topic now lol. They are super super cute!!!!*


----------

